# Firmware Build (No Model 3 Installs) 2018.26 3bbd9fd (7/12/18)



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Installs starting yesterday on S/X only so far. I’ve been traveling around Massachusetts this week so I’m a little out of the loop.


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

[mod edit: this is from an X owner, not a 3]










From this thread https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/2018-26-3bbd9fd.122454/#post-2869195


----------



## MrMatt (Jun 1, 2018)

Just got off the phone with Tesla Rep who said:

This should be pushed out widely this weekend or Monday
bug fixes
working with Google, they have addressed the Android Bluetooth low energy issue affecting remote key. This requires the August Google Android Security patch, so unless you have a Google phone, we're at the mercy of the phone makers or cell providers, but i'm hopeful


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

I have a pixel so that is good news.


----------



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

MrMatt said:


> Just got off the phone with Tesla Rep who said:
> 
> This should be pushed out widely this weekend or Monday
> bug fixes
> working with Google, they have addressed the Android Bluetooth low energy issue affecting remote key. This requires the August Google Android Security patch, so unless you have a Google phone, we're at the mercy of the phone makers or cell providers, but i'm hopeful


I presume this is means "August 2018", not "August 2017", correct? I'll likely receive it sometime in Oct. or Nov. Sigh. 

Keeping fingers crossed it does some good though. My "phone as key" does seem to be _somewhat_ better lately - I can now usually toggle Bluetooth on my phone and have it reconnect, rather than having to reboot the phone.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Unfortunately still not on a 3 though, right? Looks like 24.7 is still rolling to the 3's as of now.


----------



## Point 3 (Mar 16, 2018)

Is this the one that will fix the echo on Bluetooth calls?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Brokedoc said:


> Installs starting yesterday on S/X only so far. I've been traveling around Massachusetts this week so I'm a little out of the loop.


to avoid people assuming this has been released on the 3, please refrain from posting these here until it is known to be on a 3


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> to avoid people assuming this has been released on the 3, please refrain from posting these here until it is known to be on a 3


I will modify the thread title to show "No 3 installs" yet but now Tesla is using unified builds.

As @MrMatt has posted pertinent info regarding this build and the Model 3, I think there may still be some limited value in starting threads on known releases not yet on Model 3s.

If we see a Model 3 install, the OP or a mod can change the title back. How's that sound?


----------



## Gracilis (Jul 3, 2017)

I’ll just add in that I’ve been having an issue with my screen being off when I enter the car, requiring a reboot, every time since I took delivery in February. I was told by Tesla 2 weeks ago that 2018.26 would fix this issue.

Makes sense that this is a bug fix update


----------



## TerpDr (Jun 22, 2018)

hoping 2018.26 fixes the back up camera delay. i have 24.7 and back up screen still goes black for a few seconds when putting it in reverse...


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Is it really the Android/IO phones being the problem?

It appears to me that the issue points back to the car not waking quickly enough...

Everytime I open the app, it takes a good 5 - 15 seconds to wake the car... Once that's occurred, the car unlocks properly.

I've been getting into the habit of opening the app before heading to the car and when I do this, I get 100% with my phone on unlock...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Chris350 said:


> Is it really the Android/IO phones being the problem?


there have been owners who use various phones with the same car that have said one phone works without issue every time and another always has issues... so yes, it is how the phone deals with the BT connection


----------



## GeoffnotJeff (Sep 12, 2017)

Seems like this update is destined for us in some form or another sooner rather than later. Greentheonly on reddit (same as Verygreen on TMC) has access to the hidden release notes (he did this for the last major update for 3 too) and he said this was on there:

*Lock Confirmation Sound*
Model 3 is now able to emit confirmation sounds when locked, unlocked, or if there is a mislock (for example, if a door is not fully closed). To enable this feature, tap Controls -> Locks -> Settings -> Lock Confirmation Sound.


----------



## TerpDr (Jun 22, 2018)

GeoffnotJeff said:


> Seems like this update is destined for us in some form or another sooner rather than later. Greentheonly on reddit (same as Verygreen on TMC) has access to the hidden release notes (he did this for the last major update for 3 too) and he said this was on there:
> 
> *Lock Confirmation Sound*
> Model 3 is now able to emit confirmation sounds when locked, unlocked, or if there is a mislock (for example, if a door is not fully closed). To enable this feature, tap Controls -> Locks -> Settings -> Lock Confirmation Sound.


This is part of 2018.26


----------



## GeoffnotJeff (Sep 12, 2017)

GuyDude said:


> This is part of 2018.26


That's what this thread is about...


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes - but keep in mind, to date, 2018.26 has not showed up on any 3's, only S and X and quite a few of them.

The latest seen on a 3 the last few days is still 24.8 and very slowly at that.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

GeoffnotJeff said:


> Seems like this update is destined for us in some form or another sooner rather than later. Greentheonly on reddit (same as Verygreen on TMC) has access to the hidden release notes (he did this for the last major update for 3 too) and he said this was on there:
> 
> *Lock Confirmation Sound*
> Model 3 is now able to emit confirmation sounds when locked, unlocked, or if there is a mislock (for example, if a door is not fully closed). To enable this feature, tap Controls -> Locks -> Settings -> Lock Confirmation Sound.


Nice this is high on my wish list!


----------



## 350VDC (May 20, 2018)

Chris350 said:


> Everytime I open the app, it takes a good 5 - 15 seconds to wake the car... Once that's occurred, the car unlocks properly.


This is the normal behaviour and the way mine has behaved from day 1. It will take a good 10-15 seconds to wake your car. The whole point is if it was awake all the time you would drain the battery much faster. In this way there is a processor that wakes every few minutes or so and checks if anything is trying to connect to it, so your wake time may vary slightly. This is only used if you want to turn on the pre-cooling or check the charge etc but not needed to unlock the car.
You shouldnt need the car to be awake to open it and drive. Just walk up to the car and open the door and everything should come on. If this last part is not happening for you then you need to report it to service.


----------



## inspron (Feb 14, 2018)

350VDC said:


> This is the normal behaviour and the way mine has behaved from day 1. It will take a good 10-15 seconds to wake your car. The whole point is if it was awake all the time you would drain the battery much faster. In this way there is a processor that wakes every few minutes or so and checks if anything is trying to connect to it, so your wake time may vary slightly. This is only used if you want to turn on the pre-cooling or check the charge etc but not needed to unlock the car.
> You shouldnt need the car to be awake to open it and drive. Just walk up to the car and open the door and everything should come on. If this last part is not happening for you then you need to report it to service.


Just thinking out loud here. Why is it all or nothing proposition to keep the car awake? My phone could maintain an LTE connection for days without issue. Could the connectivity be maintained with relatively low power usage, akin to a phone?


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

inspron said:


> Just thinking out loud here. Why is it all or nothing proposition to keep the car awake? My phone could maintain an LTE connection for days without issue. Could the connectivity be maintained with relatively low power usage, akin to a phone?


It does maintain an LTE connection, the delay is in waking up the main computer system so it can report back the battery %, interior temp, GPS and all the other info it needs from the various sensors to populate the app.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Chris350 said:


> Is it really the Android/IO phones being the problem?
> 
> It appears to me that the issue points back to the car not waking quickly enough...
> 
> ...


The car waking up for the app versus unlocking via Bluetooth are 2 different animals. I have an Android phone and yes, it takes time for the app to wake up the car. However, even when the car is "sleeping" I can walk up and pull the door handle and it will open up. I did change the setting on my phone to allow the Tesla app to work in the background and havn't had a problem since. My only issue with the phone key at this point is that every morning I have to put the phone in airplane mode then turn it off. Once I do that first thing it works perfectly the rest of the day. I have a Samsung S8+ though and I know on some other androids it's been an issue.


----------



## Vladimír Michálek (Sep 24, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> My only issue with the phone key at this point is that every morning I have to put the phone in airplane mode then turn it off. Once I do that first thing it works perfectly the rest of the day. I have a Samsung S8+ though and I know on some other androids it's been an issue.


You might want to have a look at some automation apps like Tasker or IFTTT (which is so stupidly simplified that you need to create 2 widgets, one to turn the bluetooth off, and second to turn it on a minute later, because it doesn't have a list of actions)


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Vladimír Michálek said:


> You might want to have a look at some automation apps like Tasker or IFTTT (which is so stupidly simplified that you need to create 2 widgets, one to turn the bluetooth off, and second to turn it on a minute later, because it doesn't have a list of actions)


Thanks, I had not thought about doing it that way but it would fix my issue. Well, okay......one of my issues.....I have many


----------

